
A $100M Crypto Fund Opens with the Promise of Going Long - jason_zig
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-06/a-100-million-crypto-fund-opens-with-the-promise-of-going-long
======
randyapuzzo
The irony is crypto it really depends on a private entity or government to
provide consistent electricity and internet. Gold is still good in the
apocalypse, maybe not as much as seeds and tools, but your crypto wont be
accessible. Invest $100M in pumpkin seeds! :D

